# maryland people



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

everyone from maryland lets get your favorite places to get stuff from out in the open. retail, web, whatever. Right now im going to House of Tropicals. they did me a solid and ordered me some dwarf hair grass for my aquarium and i got some nice driftwood and a cork round.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a place in essex on eastern ave.called wet pet that only deals with herps and arachnids.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

aquarium depot in randallstown. They are currently renovating but they were the first and only place in maryland i known to sell darts


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

stevendart14 said:


> aquarium depot in randallstown. They are currently renovating but they were the first and only place in maryland i known to sell darts


I used to go there in the late 90's and they they were great then I went back last year and it was depressing I hope this renovation helps bring the quality back up.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Aquarium Depot is just a shell of what it once was, I went there yesterday and they had pretty much nothing of interest.


Scott


----------

